# Guide price for the following list of items for solar panels



## Haille (13 Jun 2022)

What should the guide price be for the following.Just want to know what would be a good quote. and what would be expensive. If anybody has installed a similiar type of solar panels

Modules- 340w JA Mono panels with 25-
year efficiency warranty and 12-year
manufacturer’s warranty

16x 340w JA panels
Monocrystalline =
5.4kwp system
Inverter –Solis 6kw hrbrid 1x 6kw Solis inverter
with wifi dongle

Mounting Kit- Renosol roof mount As Required
Check Meter- 1x check meter
Scaffolding

As required
All required Electrical Work 1x DC ISOLATOR
1x AC ISOLATOR
1x Fireman switch
Batteries- Dyness 1x Dyness 5.1kwh
battery

Solar Switch- for heating hot water
through the solar panels with surplus
power

1x Eddi water diverter


----------



## Laughahalla (21 Jun 2022)

I'd give a rough estimate of 10k before grant.   What have you been quoted?
my PV system is similar enough to what you have above.

I have 4.2kw array (14* 300 w panels), 4.8kwr battery, eddi water diverter and zappi


----------



## bob1577 (30 Jun 2022)

I was quoted today 15k ( 12.7 k after grant ) for a 6kw system with 4.8 kwh batter and eddi. Prices are gone mad. Same quote from same company  for my neighbour last Jan was 11 k and 8.6k.  68 % price increase. Guess the PV installers jumping on the price gauging as well. I will wait till recession kick in next year and buy when they half the price.


----------



## Mousehelp (2 Jul 2022)

Paid €14 recently For a v similar system (before grant)!


----------



## ThatNewGuy (5 Jul 2022)

People on boards.ie say guide price should be about €1k per 1kwh after grant. Cant remember what their rule of thumb for eddi and batteries was.

Personally I think you should all look at mysolar.ie and not pay anything up front, went with them and v happy so far.


----------



## fidelcastro (5 Jul 2022)

Haille said:


> What should the guide price be for the following.Just want to know what would be a good quote. and what would be expensive. If anybody has installed a similiar type of solar panels
> 
> Modules- 340w JA Mono panels with 25-
> year efficiency warranty and 12-year
> ...


I got a 6.5kwp, 5kw battery, 6kw inverter plus hot water eddi, and rest of your spec for 9k net INSTALLED  incl BER price agreed and installed Mar 26th.

12k before 3k grant allowance.


----------



## fidelcastro (5 Jul 2022)

ThatNewGuy said:


> People on boards.ie say guide price should be about €1k per 1kwh after grant. Cant remember what their rule of thumb for eddi and batteries was.
> 
> Personally I think you should all look at mysolar.ie and not pay anything up front, went with them and v happy so far.


That rule of thumb is broken now, since the Russians invaded and the large utility price increases.


----------



## fidelcastro (5 Jul 2022)

bob1577 said:


> I was quoted today 15k ( 12.7 k after grant ) for a 6kw system with 4.8 kwh batter and eddi. Prices are gone mad. Same quote from same company  for my neighbour last Jan was 11 k and 8.6k.  68 % price increase. Guess the PV installers jumping on the price gauging as well. I will wait till recession kick in next year and buy when they half the price.


Good luck, with the pending energy crises coming next winter, prices are heading one way


----------



## jim (5 Jul 2022)

fidelcastro said:


> Good luck, with the pending energy crises coming next winter, prices are heading one way


That may be the case but does it justify paying over the odds now to future proof. I think not.


----------



## fidelcastro (6 Jul 2022)

jim said:


> That may be the case but does it justify paying over the odds now to future proof. I think not


Who knows?, all bets are off now. I'm happy not to be enriching Putin and  other despots  as best as I can


----------



## Leo (6 Jul 2022)

fidelcastro said:


> Who knows?, all bets are off now. I'm happy not to be enriching Putin and  other despots  as best as I can


Let's keep the focus on the financial aspect here, you can post in the depths if you want to discuss the moral aspects of energy use.


----------



## Groucho (8 Jul 2022)

My quotation for the following, ground mounted 4Kw System is €10,000 incl VAT and before Grant.

10 x 400w Trina Solar PV Panels
6 x Ground Mount Frames
Huawei Hybrid Invertor  (SUN2000-4KTL)
Mounting Brackets
Cable and wiring

The quote includes all Application and Admin fees for NC6 Connection to the Grid and for the SEAI Grant.

Any and all informed views would be very welcome, thanks.


----------



## fidelcastro (9 Jul 2022)

Sounds expensive, panels are not  expensive... What size in kW is your imverter, this sets your export limit to ESB. 
Regarding NC6 form connection is free and straightforward


----------



## Black_Knight (9 Jul 2022)

I got something similar (no Eddi) but at that rate it'd be 17 years paying it off (with the savings generated from it). I know electricity rates will go up, but 12k for 6-700 savings a year. Seems there might be better options at that roi


----------



## cremeegg (8 Aug 2022)

I have been quoted as follows. Grateful for any comments.

System size: 4KW - PV Panels – Jinko or Leapton 400w by 10

Panel Mounting – Renusol

Inverter - Solis single phase 5G inverter.

Hot water –  My Eddi

Total cost: €8,600 including VAT. That is all before deduction for grantgrant


----------



## ThatNewGuy (8 Aug 2022)

cremeegg said:


> I have been quoted as follows. Grateful for any comments.
> 
> System size: 4KW - PV Panels – Jinko or Leapton 400w by 10
> 
> ...



My MySolar 3KW PV set with all the bits that made it work + the My Eddi hot water total cost pre grant was €6400, or €2,130 per KW. 

Yours is coming in at €2,150, so seems decent to me


----------



## yildun (31 Aug 2022)

Haille said:


> What should the guide price be for the following.Just want to know what would be a good quote. and what would be expensive. If anybody has installed a similiar type of solar panels
> 
> Modules- 340w JA Mono panels with 25-
> year efficiency warranty and 12-year
> ...


Hi I got my SP in about three years ago  and one thing I can tell you is to phone  ALL if  you can  of the Providers that are on the SEAI list and to know which type of system you require.  My final cost on a a 4,2KW  with 2x22kw  Battery  was 8500 e  B4 grant  however quotes ranged from 8.5k to 13k  for the exact same system


----------



## Frank (9 Sep 2022)

Are PV improving / getting cheaper?

Lots of PV on houses, that are suitable seems like an easy win for power grid and government.
Needs decent grants though.


----------



## fidelcastro (9 Sep 2022)

Groucho said:


> My quotation for the following, ground mounted 4Kw System is €10,000 incl VAT and before Grant.
> 
> 10 x 400w Trina Solar PV Panels
> 6 x Ground Mount Frames
> ...


NO FEES FOR NC6 FORM


----------



## Leo (16 Sep 2022)

Frank said:


> Are PV improving / getting cheaper?
> 
> Lots of PV on houses, that are suitable seems like an easy win for power grid and government.
> Needs decent grants though.


Yes, there is significant investment in improving the efficiency of PV panels. Early panels were super expensive and achieved ~1% efficiency whereas panels today can hit 25% with recent development promising up to 40% in the not too distant future. 

There is a point however where there can be too much solar, and some countries (generally a lot sunnier than ours it has to be said) are already starting to reduce or eliminate incentives, or even apply additional charges to domestic feed-in connections. Massive deployments of grid connected solar would require significant investment in the grid to cope.


----------

